# SNOW KAYAKING COLORADO!



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

When the snow falls and the rivers freeze we tend to get a little eager for spring.

Kayakers Caleb Chicoine and Max Clark snow kayaking in Colorado. Winter doesn't stop them from their passion!

Original music composed by Max Clark.

Filmed by Max Clark and Caleb Chicoine.

Edited by Caleb Chicoine.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seCeK2QHZ7w


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that would qualify as sledding..


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Shoot. I was hoping to see something more like this...

5th Annual Monarch Mountain Kayaks on Snow Boatercross - YouTube

Action starts 2 minutes in.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9a3lMKWIxo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR1ZBKuEEfw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Jono (Jun 11, 2013)

XD holy shit that was a big crash


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

lmyers said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9a3lMKWIxo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


When I tried this it didn't work nearly that well. 




lmyers said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR1ZBKuEEfw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


And that one took a lot of beer.


----------



## Raenic720 (Dec 14, 2016)

*Snow Rafting*

So, I just joined and was hoping someone could help me out. I see alot of post about Kayaking the snow... Is there anyplace here in Colorado where you can raft the snow?


----------



## samcpa (Nov 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XGANlZpnio


----------



## AndyFarq (Sep 17, 2014)

If you can snow kayak it, you can snow raft it. Just make sure it's in a safe area, and give it a quick coat of 303 to really make it slide


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

We've been through this before ,but if anyone knows of a place where you can go an appreciable distance and end up at a vehicle accessible spot to drive back up ,rather than having to carry back up ,on the front range ,that would be sweet.Some said Berthoud Pass.Dirt roads E/SE of Denver have some big ass hills and easy access but if you got really hauling ass you could wipe out into barbed wire fences.

Tried old school creek boat on some sorry hills ,might go too fast under optimal conditions.Always though of wrapping a ducky in one of those cheap blue tarps ( to protect boat and keep snow and sticks from getting in the bailing holes - on an Aire) and going down rough surfaces or moguls.Any sledding places or ski areas that allow'alternative modes of locomotion?


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I know this is an old thread - but for future searchers we need to make sure we include the best snow kayaking video ever. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3flztm1fF6s


----------



## mprobst (Oct 13, 2003)

All you guys using creek boats are doing it wrong. You need an old Savage Fury with the sidecut.


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

*re snowkayaking*

I wonder if anyone has tried it in a "flat bottomed" Dropstitch floor IK? Should be a real blast. The only drawback with the IK as I see it is that carving of any sort would be impossible due to lack of edges but otherwise should be fun, including getting some air over bigger bumps?? Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

As a Ned resident, I have been eyeing caribou for this. Lots of options (steep and distance) and car shuttle.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

BrianK said:


> I know this is an old thread - but for future searchers we need to make sure we include the best snow kayaking video ever.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3flztm1fF6s


It's reassuring to see that this guy was setting the right example by wearing a PFD in some of the shots and so I presume had a PFD on under his jacket in the other scenes.

Safety first,

-AH


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I'd be concerned with literally burning the bottom of the rubber if you found a long run to snow raft.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Andy H. said:


> It's reassuring to see that this guy was setting the right example by wearing a PFD in some of the shots and so I presume had a PFD on under his jacket in the other scenes.
> 
> Safety first,
> 
> -AH


At 32 seconds he took his hand off for the first brown claw ever!


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

The first year Monarch had their kayak downhill races, there were 2 dudes who went down in a raft. I think it was in an Aire. It was more of a crowd favorite then the kayaks themselves. Wish they would do it again. 


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------

